# Anyone else watched Saint Young Men?



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 25, 2013)

This was released just in time for Jesus' birthday!

  This has got to be the most hilarious thing I have seen in awhile! I rarely titter when watching an anime but this did the job! Based on it's popular manga, Jesus and Buddha are roomies vacationing in Japan. Since they haven't been around man for a long time they're completely innocent about so many things and their excitement and anguish end up creating miracles that could possibly blow their cover!
  Jesus is so childlike and goofy while Buddha is shy and humble!










  It's been ripped onto youtube if you haven't seen it yet!


----------

